# Anyone know this metal framing info?



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

bwalley said:


> No that is not a steel stud.
> 
> It is a wide flange steel beam or cloumn, depending on its location.
> 
> have you ever worked with steel studs that weigh 18 lbs per lineal foot?


ha ha ha !!! you think you're so smart b/c you took some silly open book test ? 
it's not a column genius, it's steel framing (metal c-joist) do you know what that is ? i was asking about nominal designations? do you know what that means ? Aren't you a mechanical contractor anyway? if you're not sure what you're talking about, keep your mouth shut.
It was plainly obvious that it's c-joist as I indicated on my original post.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

d-rock said:


> ha ha ha !!! you think you're so smart b/c you took some silly open book test ?
> it's not a column genius, it's steel framing (metal c-joist) do you know what that is ? i was asking about nominal designations? do you know what that means ? Aren't you a mechanical contractor anyway? if you're not sure what you're talking about, keep your mouth shut.
> It was plainly obvious that it's c-joist as I indicated on my original post.


I am Licensed building contactor as well as a licensed mechanical contractor, I run my own jobs. and don't need to ask these types of questions on a contractor forum to do my job.

You are the one who doesn't know what you are talking about, steel c joists are not called out that way.

They will be noted as to the size and the guage of the steel.

like a CSJ, CSW, CSE, or CSS are a few examples of steel studs.

This is what happens when a drywall guy thinks he is a real contractor.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I've worked with a lot of cold formed as well as structural steel and was unaware what the SW designation was. Now I know :thumbsup:


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

bwalley said:


> I am Licensed building contactor as well as a licensed mechanical contractor, I run my own jobs. and don't need to ask these types of questions on a contractor forum to do my job.
> 
> You are the one who doesn't know what you are talking about, steel c joists are not called out that way.
> 
> ...


Not to jump into this pissing match but we're talking cold formed steel here, not hot rolled structural.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> I have worked all over the western US and never seen a steel beam referred to as 8SW18 on plans. They have always been referred to as W8X18 (sizes are merely for example).
> 
> I goggled (W8X18 steel beam) and got a ton of structural steel hits. I goggled (8SW18 steel beam) and got a single steel framing system hit.
> 
> ??????????????


I am still waiting Bigwalley or RatsoRizzo to supply a link or reference to a 8SW18 as a structural shape. They may very well be correct, it would be a first for me, to see a W referred to as anything other than a W8X18. I still cannot find any 8SW18 as anything other than a 8" x 18ga cold rolled framing member.

Your turn Big and Rizzo.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I am Licensed building contactor as well as a licensed mechanical contractor, I run my own jobs. and don't need to ask these types of questions on a contractor forum to do my job.
> 
> You are the one who doesn't know what you are talking about, steel c joists are not called out that way.
> 
> ...


hmm...let's see.. I've been framing structures since I'm 13. I've framed just about everything, from small homes to hi-rise buildings. Framing and rocking are my specialty I'm not a GC but a sub. You are an HVAC guy that thinks he is a builder b/c you were able to pass some silly test. Jack of all trades..you know the rest.
As for the framing member designations, it is CLEARLY c-joist as is depicted on the drawings. Apparently, you didn't take the time to read my first post. You've probably never even used CFM..


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

d-rock said:


> hmm...let's see.. I've been framing structures since I'm 13. I've framed just about everything, from small homes to hi-rise buildings. Framing and rocking are my specialty I'm not a GC but a sub. You are an HVAC guy that thinks he is a builder b/c you were able to pass some silly test. Jack of all trades..you know the rest.
> As for the framing member designations, it is CLEARLY c-joist as is depicted on the drawings. Apparently, you didn't take the time to read my first post. You've probably never even used CFM..


The 1st license I got was the Certified Building Contractors License, then I got the HVAC license and have passed the test for Plumbing, I am predominately a GC.

I seriously doubt you could pass the "silly" test florida requires for licensing.

There are some of us with experience that are GC's and we hire subs, or hire employees, then there are subs that even though they do 1 thing, they don't know what they are doing.

If you are so experienced, why did you have to ask about it?


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

And still we await Walley and Rizzo to prove that a 8SW18 is a common designation for a hot rolled structural shape equal to a W8X18.

I must be a dolt, I can't find it on the web


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

There are I beams and wide flange beams
The difference is the wide flange has almost equal thickness flanges and the I beam has flanges of varying thicknesses.
The most common shape is a wide flange and is designated by a w for wide flange 8 or whatever for the hieght and 12 or whatever for the weight per foot.
An I beam would be designated s followed by the height and weight.
I beams do exist and were the standard in this country for many many years prior to the wide flange seemingly taking over the market.
The following was extracted from Wikpedia
 
Rusty steel I-beam


In the United States, the most commonly mentioned I-Beam is the wide-flange (W) shape. These beams have flanges in which the planes are nearly parallel. Other I-Beams include American Standard (designated S) shapes, in which flange surfaces are not parallel, and H-piles (designated HP), which are typically used as pile foundations. Wide-flange shapes are available in grade ASTM A992,[1] which has generally replaced the older ASTM grades A572 and A36. Ranges of yield strength

I suggest that Bwally and rizzo be a lot less arrogant and perhaps learn something from others prior to going off on your childish I know better than you and you are a hack BS


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

Regarding structural steel nomencalture

s24x80 = Std. Flange I-beam 24" tall x 80lbs/ft.

w12x65 = wide flange beam 12" tall x 65 lbs/ft. 

sometimes shown as w12x12x65 = 12" tall x 12" wide flange x 65lbs/ft , but the second (flange width) is usually left off since different widths weigh different amounts per foot. 

W12 for example is available in : 14,16,19,22,26,30,35,40,45,50,53,58,65,72,79,87,96,106,120,136,152,170,190 lbs/ft.

example:
a w12 x 190 can only be a w12 x 12 x 190 since no other PRODUCTION LINE w12's weigh 190lbs/ft.


a w12x14 can only be a w12 x 4 x 14 since no other PRODUCTION LINE w12's weigh 14 lbs/ft.


On drawings usually reads like w12x65x24'-10" = 12" tall x 65 lb/ft x 24 feet 10 inch over all (or cut) length.

This doesn't cover any special built custom stuff.

These wont fit in a stud wall by the way.

'nuff said
























I'll stick to the system all my steel suppliers use and let you'ns argue about the rest.:whistling

-Brian-
www.appironworks.com


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Anti-wingnut said:


> And still we await Walley and Rizzo to prove that a 8SW18 is a common designation for a hot rolled structural shape equal to a W8X18.


Gee Anti- wingnut
All I can hear is the sounds of crickets chirping.
No response fella's (Wally and Rizzo)
Can't take that someone might know just a little more than the uber licensed contractor?


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't tell you how many times I've had to go in the field to add to or cut from a basement beam or column because some super, pm, or gc didn't know steel from stihl.

Hint: one's a chain saw.


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

App-ironworks said:


> Can't tell you how many times I've had to go in the field to add to or cut from a basement beam or column because some super, pm, or gc didn't know steel from stihl.
> 
> Hint: one's a chain saw.



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

hey Bwalley
i see your profile says 'pompass ass', just so you know it's 'pompous' not pompass. However, you certainly are an ass, the worst kind, the one that thinks he knows everything, but knows nothing. Again, you mention you do mechanical, plumbing, and general building. You reaffirmed my last post about you being a jack of all trades. If you still think we're talking about structural steel, as opposed to CFM, please see the link below. If you know how to read charts you will clearly see you are behaving like a fool. Lastly, learn some manners. Happy new year.
http://www.marinoware.com/documents/Cold_Formed_Steel_Framing_System_Catalog.pdf


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Bwalley thinks he knows it all. we all should just :notworthy to him!! *NOT!*


----------



## Walker1 (Apr 22, 2007)

bwalley said:


> The 1st license I got was the Certified Building Contractors License, then I got the HVAC license and have passed the test for Plumbing, I am predominately a GC.


Just because a Contractor has a license with the State does not mean this contractor is *'honest'* or* 'dependable'* or *'competent' *or *'experienced'* or even has any *clue* about the work he is doing.... 

I met a lot of licensed GC's that were (as you call them) Hacks...

I bet you have them there license's of yours framed and hanging in your office.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

There's no point in letting this thread remain open. The OPs question has been answered. Thread closed.


----------

